# USA Spec Aux Interface at Circuit City



## 268416 (May 23, 2006)

Just thought i'd pass along to everyone that I just purchased a USA Spec Aux Interface Part No. DF-VW for a $10.96 on clearance at Circuit City. It appears to be on clearance at all stores - the first I was at didn't have any left in stock so I had to go to another.







http://usaspec.com/aux2.html 

I also picked up a Bracketron custom mount for the Jetta(which I hope will work okay on my passat) for $2.52.


_Modified by relux at 8:21 PM 3-6-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: USA Spec Aux Interface at Circuit City (relux)*

Just want to let everyone know that this connects in the trunk. And dosent work with the newest MK5 radios.


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: USA Spec Aux Interface at Circuit City (relux)*

thanks for letting us know! i picked up one this morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

